# Destruction of Lesion Vulva 56501 vs. Destruction of Lesion 17110



## bkirby (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like some advise on how to bill the following procedure.  This is the note in it's entirety:

"6 small molluscum were unroofed with a 18 gauge needle and scooped out with a skin curette without complication or bleeding."

I believe that since there was no type of chemical or electrical process done that this would not qualify as 56501 and 17110 better describes the procedure.  

Please advise.

Thank you for your time.
Bonnie


----------

